# Some photos from a public school



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

I thought this would be interesting knowing that kids have to go to school in these conditions .The new superintendent is at least trying to get the money to improve the restroom and locker rooms


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Meanwhile back in the city next to me Allen Texas they just built a $60 Million dollar football stadium for High School Football complete with luxury boxes for the boosters

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/educ...-football-stadium-wows-crowd-at-pep-rally.ece


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

A lot of schools in our area are in bad shape. We went in a couple of years ago and remodeled all the restrooms at a high school about 20 miles away. It helps but I think new schools would be better. As it is not just the restrooms that would depress someone but most of the classrooms gyms and cafeterias are bad to .


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Is that school in panola county?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice bodybag in the stall. Hahaha


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

bhawk4747 said:


> Nice bodybag in the stall. Hahaha


Looks like Ghetto School District.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

That school would be condemned and deemed unfit for occupancy around here.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

It is in bolivar county . I agree most public schools in the delta would be condemned anywhere else .


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ditchdigger said:


> It is in bolivar county . I agree most public schools in the delta would be condemned anywhere else .


I lived in the delta when I was a child so i know exactly how them schools are.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

It's pretty bad at most. All they seem to want to do I put lipstick on a pig .Im thinking some new schools would improve the quality of life for a lot of these kids I mean heck if knocking these old delapidated schools down and building new ones isn't shovel ready I don't know what would be


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ditchdigger said:


> It's pretty bad at most. All they seem to want to do I put lipstick on a pig .Im thinking some new schools would improve the quality of life for a lot of these kids I mean heck if knocking these old delapidated schools down and building new ones isn't shovel ready I don't know what would be


Tell them to stop using transparent lip stick


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

And so.......when you hear talk that parents should be given vouchers so they can send their kids to other schools or charter schools, which schools do you suppose they will choose? I feel that our district is pretty fortunate in that it is not a rich district by any means but somehow the school board and the superintendents office manage to keep the buildings in pretty good shape and put the taxpayer money where it needs to go.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

This is why when I hear about how terrible conditions are in (pick a nation) or how (pick a nation) needs billions for defense, I think of the many people in America that need help.

Screw (pick a nation). Let them defend themselves and put that money in Mississippi schools.


Right now.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Private schools are about the same!:laughing:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

The schools have the money. They ate


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Wrong button. They have the money the same as the rest of the government they just write bad checks as they feel. 
They are training the kids to believe more tax money will fix it. We pay a lot of money in taxes to not have our kids live like that. It would be great if the youth banded together and refused to enter the buildings until the repairs were complete.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

HSI said:


> Wrong button. They have the money the same as the rest of the government they just write bad checks as they feel.
> They are training the kids to believe more tax money will fix it. We pay a lot of money in taxes to not have our kids live like that. It would be great if the youth banded together and refused to enter the buildings until the repairs were complete.


Most schools are largely funded by local levy's, which are a percentage of local residential property values.

Property values in the Delta aren't squat these days, in fact they're still falling, which means less funding for the school districts.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why do I believe the quality of the books, teaching staff, and education provided closely matches the building? :whistling2:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Go by the districts administrative building and take few pics and post them. :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Go by the districts administrative building and take few pics and post them. :whistling2:


Or go inside the administrative building and take pictures of their washrooms and see if its any different than the schools or gyms.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's some pics from a new gym and admin building we are doing a couple counties over .Maybe they will start a few projects like this in my county


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ditchdigger said:


> Here's some pics from a new gym and admin building we are doing a couple counties over .Maybe they will start a few projects like this in my county


What county is that in? Good work btw

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

It's in Grenada county


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

My bad yalobusha county outside of Grenada


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

No purple primer is on the PVC. Is it code there? 

Better to chip the floor now to get the pipes in the wall, then wait until the final. When I did new construction, I'd show up to set fixtures having not done the underground or top-out, and sometimes the W/C riser was 8" from the back wall......:furious: The company of course expected me to chip up the floor to correct it. The guy who did the top-out must have noticed but did nothing.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

ditchdigger said:


> Here's some pics from a new gym and admin building we are doing a couple counties over .Maybe they will start a few projects like this in my county


 
What is the copper flex line in the pic on the bottom left? Is that legal?


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

We used it to tie the hot and cold together for pressure test.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Yea I roughed this thing in with strings pulled for form . I usually wait for the form to be set but the gc wanted to get going . Also plan didn't have firm dimensions in restrooms.Had to scale some walls so of course I screwed one up lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ditchdigger said:


> Yea I roughed this thing in with strings pulled for form . I usually wait for the form to be set but the gc wanted to get going . Also plan didn't have firm dimensions in restrooms.Had to scale some walls so of course I screwed one up lol


 






Or the kid apprentice lays his shovel on the string line and all your measurements are off......:laughing:


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep sir that is always a risk or anything else on the string. Tough trying to cut a foot on every measurement so as not to hover the tape or pull the string. But heck those are just excuses I still should hit every wall perfect lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ditchdigger said:


> My bad yalobusha county outside of Grenada


I'm familiar with that area I got Kin folk in Grenada

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

ditchdigger said:


> We used it to tie the hot and cold together for pressure test.


I figured you had a good reason it looked like to nice of work to throw one of those in permanently!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

What kind of water piping is that? How did you seal all those joints? Haven't seen that type of piping material, in quite awhile.:laughing:

Just messin around. Gee, that looks sooooooooo..........much better than pex.:yes:


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> No purple primer is on the PVC. Is it code there?
> 
> Better to chip the floor now to get the pipes in the wall, then wait until the final. When I did new construction, I'd show up to set fixtures having not done the underground or top-out, and sometimes the W/C riser was 8" from the back wall......:furious: The company of course expected me to chip up the floor to correct it. The guy who did the top-out must have noticed but did nothing.


We do prime everything but no purple primer is not required. I hate the stuff makes the drainage and vent system look terrible. I like to wipe my glue joints with clear cleaner after I have made a joint and if I did it with purple primer it would look bad


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> What kind of water piping is that? How did you seal all those joints? Haven't seen that type of piping material, in quite awhile.:laughing:
> 
> Just messin around. Gee, that looks sooooooooo..........much better than pex.:yes:


I know what you mean it took me 2 years before I would use pex on houses but I gave in am doing it now. The only commercial jobs I have used it on was a couple new Wendy's restraunts other than that we use copper for commercial.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> I figured you had a good reason it looked like to nice of work to throw one of those in permanently!


Thanks I use them sparingly even on hwt I got used to installing them with rigid pipe when I worked in Memphis hwt flex connectors are a code violation in Memphis


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> I'm familiar with that area I got Kin folk in Grenada
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Cool I deer hunt over there from time to time


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The water is so good in north Mississippi that copper will last many decades- there's houses 50 years old that have yet to have problems. 





















Some copper from a relatives home near tupelo, looks new

Edit: that's 45 year old copper right there


sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ditchdigger said:


> We do prime everything but no purple primer is not required. I hate the stuff makes the drainage and vent system look terrible. I like to wipe my glue joints with clear cleaner after I have made a joint and if I did it with purple primer it would look bad


 Obsivily that you are not painter...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ditchdigger said:


> Yep sir that is always a risk or anything else on the string. Tough trying to cut a foot on every measurement so as not to hover the tape or pull the string. But heck those are just excuses I still should hit every wall perfect lol


Even the best of em miss at times. I had an employer who would fire you if you missed a wall just two times.

He and his golden child roughed an entire 2-bath house flip flopped. He just laughed and said, oh yeah, I forgot the builder told me to flop this one.:furious:

Thats the day I made my exit strategy!

They make us use 3-1/2 nailplates on bottom and top plates here. Nice to see copper.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

ditchdigger said:


> I like to wipe my glue joints with clear cleaner after I have made a joint and if I did it with purple primer it would look bad


So you try to compromise the glue joint on purpose? 

That purple primer makes a job look horrible!


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> So you try to compromise the glue joint on purpose?
> 
> That purple primer makes a job look horrible!


How am I compromising a glue joint. I use clear cleaner then glue the joint. Any excess glue I wipe off with the cleaner dobber. I'm not sure how this would cause a leak . That is a very clean job you have there nice work


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> Even the best of em miss at times. I had an employer who would fire you if you missed a wall just two times.
> 
> He and his golden child roughed an entire 2-bath house flip flopped. He just laughed and said, oh yeah, I forgot the builder told me to flop this one.:furious:
> 
> ...


I know what you mean I was helping top a large lease space 10 or so year ago had 1 inch copper running down the wall just about to tie it in when head plumber makes me take it out and do it over because the writing was upside down .Some folks can't be pleased


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I use clear cleaner all the time and wipe the excess glue off with a rag 





















sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> I use clear cleaner all the time and wipe the excess glue off with a rag
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Just wondering if it causes a bunch of leaks lol


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

ditchdigger said:


> How am I compromising a glue joint. I use clear cleaner then glue the joint. Any excess glue I wipe off with the cleaner dobber. I'm not sure how this would cause a leak . That is a very clean job you have there nice work


 
Thanks, thats how I try to do all my plastic work. 

I was just thinking that wiping the joint with cleaner/primer may compromise the fresh glue or soften the joint. I know if you talk to the manufacturors they are pretty specific about their procedure. I guess I just look at it as if you are adding another step rather than just being careful. Not trying to bust your balls, just wondering what long term effects would be. I remember repiping houses done in ABS with pipe that cracked right at the edge of every glue joint. Cant remember if it was the wrong glue or what it was. I am just very careful about proper glue for its application as well as using proper application.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ditchdigger said:


> Just wondering if it causes a bunch of leaks lol


I've had the same amount of leaks using purple cleaner as I have had using clear. which is not very many. 

I Ream and chamfer all of my PVC pipe used in pressure applications, it makes a much better joint IMO.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

One ****ty thing about PVC is that if the joint leaks you gotta cut the whole damn thing out.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Thanks, thats how I try to do all my plastic work.
> 
> I was just thinking that wiping the joint with cleaner/primer may compromise the fresh glue or soften the joint. I know if you talk to the manufacturors they are pretty specific about their procedure. I guess I just look at it as if you are adding another step rather than just being careful. Not trying to bust your balls, just wondering what long term effects would be. I remember repiping houses done in ABS with pipe that cracked right at the edge of every glue joint. Cant remember if it was the wrong glue or what it was. I am just very careful about proper glue for its application as well as using proper application.


You may have a good point there the best thing to do may be to put on a couple cotton gloves and wipe it down without the cleaner.


----------

